# Albino Long Fin Bushy-Nose Pleco



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's the little guy/gal TheDogFather picked out and much to my surprise, I LOVE this little one! TDF had a big typical brown guy when we first met and truth be known, the thing scared me.

But this little one is so sweet, so cute, I know s/he is going to grow up and may or may not have a funny nose (I'm hoping for a girl!) and be 7" long but s/he will grow up in our house and be part of the family, for better or worse.

Sorry it's not a better photo but TDF, who is a much better photographer, is having a nap


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

looks so pretty!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Daddy's Little Angel*

Here's another photo, I'm sure you can all agree that photographing through glass, something less than an inch long, is no easy deed!


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

i really like it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

look at the tummy! LOL

Gosh i hope to pick up one of these guys at the show..


----------

